# 11 طريقة للتقارب بعيداً عن ملل الحياة اليومي



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هل قضى الملل على الأمسيات التي كنتما تقضيانها معاً تتأملان في التفاصيل الصغيرة لديكما؟

حياة يومية + وظيفة + سنوات تمضي + بعض الأطفال + متطلبات معيشية .. ويكون الناتج دائماً أيام أسبوع رتيبة تمضي دائماً في حوار متشابه بين الزوجين، يقاطع دائماً بعراك الصغار ونداءاتهم وطلباتهم، أو بمشاكل في المنزل أو نقص أحد الأغراض والحاجة للنزول مرة أخرى للشراء من الجمعية، هل كل ما سبق يبدو مألوفاً؟
إنه حتى مع عدم وجود أطفال فقد تنقضي أيام الأسبوع مع ضغوط وتشويش وتأخر في العمل، وقائمة من الأعمال التي تقتضي وجود كل منكما في مكان بعيد عن الآخر.
تريدان العودة للترابط والبعد عن الملل.. لكن الخطط الرومانسية القديمة ( أوراق الورد المنثورة على الطريق إلى باب غرفة النوم) لم تعد تجدي نفعاً في زحام وروتين أيام العمل الأسبوعية، إذن ماذا نفعل؟! الإجازة قد تفيد، ولكن لا يمكنكما ( ولا أنصحكما) أن تنتظرا حتى يوم الإجازة.. لأنه إلى أن تأتي الإجازة ستكون الحياة قد امتلأت بالملل والابتعاد، كل ما تحتاجانه هو تقارب يومي أكثر، ولكي تحصلا عليه لابد أن تتمسكا بقوة بالمفهوم العام للمودة بعيداً عن الإثارة، لأنها لن تستمر تدعم الحياة الجنسية، خصوصاً مع مرور السنين.. هذا ما ذكره د. ودني هيربرت مؤلف كتاب دليل الزوجين للتعامل مع سنة أولى للزواج فيقول: ليالي أسبوع العمل يمكن أن تكثرا فيها من الهمسات اللطيفة تتساندان وتختلسان الدقائق كي تكونا على سجيتكما، أو حتى تتشاركا في هموم الكد اليومي من أجل متطلبات المعيشة.. كل هذا سيشيع روح الدفء ويطرد الملل.. ثم حتى إذا حل موعد الإجازة في نهاية الأسبوع يكون لديكما رصيد مرتفع من الألفة والسعادة.
وإليكما (11) طريقة للخروج من الملل منذ عودتكما أو أحدكما من العمل وحتى نهاية اليوم:
1- اتفقا على الالتقاء قبل العودة للمنزل، حتى ولو اضطر أحدكما لاتخاذ طريق غير طريقه المعتاد كي يمر على الآخر.. لكي يتركز اهتمام أحدكما بالآخر فقط، قبل أن تتحولا عند وصولكما إلى مهام أسرية أخرى ( الأمومة – الأبوة – الطبخ – إدارة شؤون المنزل).
2- في الأيام التي تصلان فيها إلى البيت منفصلان أو كان أحدكما يقضي يومه في المنزل، اجعلا دقائقكما الأولى معاً دافئة، فالطريقة التي تستقبلان فيها بعضكما البعض تصنع فرقاً كبيراً كما تقول سنثيا متشنيك مؤلفة كتاب هل تتزوجينني والتي تحدثت إلى مئات الأزواج عن كيفية الإبقاء على الرومانسية في حياتهم.
قاوما الرغبة في التنفيس عن أمور العمل، أو العلاج الذي كتبه الطبيب أو الأعمال المنزلية حتى يكون لديكما الفرصة لقول أنا أحبك أو أن تتعانقا مثلاً.
يمكن أيضاً عمل دراما عفوية، بأن يدق العائد من العمل جرس الباب مصطحباً معه حلوى من المخبز أو شريط فيديو جديد، أو وروداً كي يفاجئ بها شريك الحياة.. أما من كان في المنزل أولاً فليجعل الأطفال مثلاً يصنعون لوحة ترحيب بالعائد مما يشيع جواً من المرح والسعادة، مما يسهل مناقشة أي موضوع بعد ذلك.
3- خذ حماماً دافئاً مما يساعد على الاسترخاء معاً.
4- شكلا فريق عمل في المطبخ، كأن يعد الزوج السلطة مثلاً أو أي طبق يحبه ويجيده، وتقوم الزوجة بالطبخ ويتبادلان الحديث أثناء إعداد الطعام، مما يشيع جواً من التعاون والألفة والتذكير بأيام الزواج الأولى وبساطتها.
5- اطلبا الطعام من المطعم، وكلا في أطباق ورقية، واستغلا الوقت الذي توفر لديكما في الجلوس على الأرض واللعب مع الصغار فما أسرع ما تنسيان كم هم مسلون، وما أسرع ما ستتقاربان من خلالهم.
6- تصفحا ألبوم الصور واستغرقا في ذكريات زفافكما وشهر العسل، أو إجازتكما الأخيرة وفكرا معاً في إجازة قادمة.
7- ادعوا أصدقاء أقارب للعشاء أو لتناول الشاي، فعلى الرغم من أن ذلك يبدو عملاً إضافياً لكليكما، فإن معظم الأزواج يصر على أنه عمل مريح للنفس، طالما أنهم مقربون، فتشعران معهم بأنكما على طبيعتكما.. فإن ذلك يكسر الملل ويزيد التقارب بين الزوجين.
8- اقرأ أحدكما للآخر إذا كنتما في انتظار حادث سعيد مثلاً، فإن قراءة القصص، وكتب رعاية الأطفال تكون مناسبة، أو يمكنكما قراءة كتاب رومانسي أو ثقافي أو كوميدي، المهم هو الوقت الهادئ الذي تقضيانه معاً والتغلب على الملل والتكرار..
وإذا كان أحد الزوجين لا يميل لقراءة الكتب فيمكن المشاركة في الأفكار الرئيسية التي تشكل عصارة الكتاب الذي قرأه الشريك المحب للقراءة، بالإضافة إلى نبذات عما جاء في الجرائد من أخبار هامة أو أسطر لطيفة من زاوية قرأها أحدكما مما يعطيكما مادة خارجية تتحدثان حولها وتضحكان معاً.
9- العبا معاً.. فاللعب عنصر من عناصر التودد والغزل، وهو عنصر لا يوجد خلال أيام الأسبوع المملوءة بالقلق والضغوط.. ومن طرق استعادة هذا العنصر أن تمارسا معاً أي لعبة بعد العشاء، ولستما مضطرين للعب كل ليلة.. بل اختار يوماً من أيام الأسبوع ( أيام العمل) ثم إن عنصر المنافسة في اللعب يفتت التوتر الذي قد ينشأ بينكما لسبب أو لآخر.
10- مرة في الأسبوع أعدا عشاءً عائلياً مع وضع الأطفال في قائمة المدعوين حتى ولو تأخروا عن موعد نومهم، فكما يقول وندي هيربرت إن حفلة العشاء ستمنحكما وقتاً سعيداً، بالإضافة لتخفيف الضغوط عن ليالي الأسبوع الأخرى وستتمتعان بمشاعر طيبة.
11- تواعدا خلال أيام العمل ولا تهتما بمن يرتب الموعد وجربا اللقاء في ناد أو حديقة مرة كل أسبوع.
وإذا كان لديكما أطفال فلابد من وجود أحد يرعاهم، وإذا تمكنتما من إيجاد من يرعى الأطفال فما رأيكما في إرسالهم في نزهة، ثم الانفراد معاً في المنزل، فقد تعودان لذكريات الخطط الرومانسية القديمة.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/sad-couple.html​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا

بس روتين الحياه اعتقد اكبر من كل ده 

جميل جدااااااااااااايا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااائعه
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يانهيسي علي الموضوع ده
ودمت بود​​


----------



## just member (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*
بجد موضوع كلماتة مميزة
اوعدك احاول اطبق ها الفكر  لو فيني ارتباط

شكرا الك اخي الغالي
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخي النهيسي / الرب يبارك أختيارك فبه كم هائل وجميل من الأرشادات والتوجيهات الجميلة لكل عروسين لك مني الف تحية وتحية آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرور فى منتهى الروعه


شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بس روتين الحياه اعتقد اكبر من كل ده
> 
> ...


*مرور فى منتهى الروعه


شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> شكرا يانهيسي علي الموضوع ده
> ودمت بود​​


*مرور فى منتهى الروعه


شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *
> بجد موضوع كلماتة مميزة
> اوعدك احاول اطبق ها الفكر  لو فيني ارتباط
> 
> ...


*مرور فى منتهى الروعه


شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فى غاييييييه الاهميه 
شكرا ليك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غاييييييه الاهميه
> شكرا ليك يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مرور فى منتهى الروعه


شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


*


منتهى الشكر

مرور غالى جدا


الرب يبارككم


​*


----------

